# Rally for Our Reefs!



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

Have you ever had your tackle snagged by fishing gear on the reefs?

Have you lost countless rigs drifting over the fish and lobster traps?

Have you ever had your anchor fouled in a pot line or watched the frustration of someone who has?

Have you had enough? 


The U.S Fish and Wildlife Service says the artificial reefs were created for angling - so let’s remind Trenton in what may well be the largest rally by anglers in recent memory!



* June 26, 2009

* 6:30pm

* Clarks Landing Marina, 847 Arnold Avenue

Point Pleasant Beach, NJ 08742

* Sandwiches, beverages and reef displays

* A $20 donation is requested



Come hear experts and legislators support your cause for access to the reefs! Come, enjoy the summer evening with good food, good friends, fellow anglers and divers. 


Anglers have proven that they can make a difference... so come and Rally for Our Reefs!


Organized by the Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association, New Jersey Outdoor Alliance and the Mako Mania Shark Tournament Committee


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*Reminder bump.*

Bumping up!


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Remember Friday's REEF RALLY! 

What could be better than spending time with fellow anglers in celebration of the Mako Mania Tournament kickoff and RALLYING FOR OUR REEFS? Enjoy the FOOD, FUN AND COMMRADERIE! 


Come listen to Democrat Majority Leader Senator Sweeney defend your right to trap free reefs! Hear Assemblyman Burzichelli champion pots from the reefs! Join Assemblywoman Riley and Assemblyman Rible in rallying for gear free reefs. 

Let's show Trenton that we WE WANT OUR REEFS BACK - now! 

The USF&W, NJDEP and NJDFW say the reefs belong to anglers and spear fishers - so why are commercial trappers dominating them? 

Recreational anglers have paid for the reefs - so why must we endure lost rigs and anchors and subject ourselves to dodging trap markers? 

Why are anglers & divers being denied access to a resource designed for hook, line and spear fishing! 

Why isn't the DEP complying with the approved NJ Artificial Reef Plan? Why is the State jeopardizing $1.9 million in federal funds by turning their back on this problem? Why are 'ghost pots' ignored and continue killing reef fish every day? 

We want answers - but we need action! 

If trap free reefs are important to you and your organization - then attend this important event. If you missed the Mullica Hill Rally or the Battle of Monmouth Rally that helped us keep our freedoms to fish, hunt and trap - then you won't want to miss this rally! 

Join nearly 1,000 people expected to attend the Mako Mania/Reef Rally on Friday, June 26, 2009, 6:30pm. Clarks Landing, Pt Pleaseant Beach, NJ (Details at below link) 


sponsored by NJOA, Reef Rescue, Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Assoc. 

RALLY LINK: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/where/rally/reefs.html 

Anthony P. Mauro, Sr. 
Chairman, 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance: "We've got your back!" 
www.njoutdooralliance.org 



NJOACF Council Members: 
Reef Rescue * NJ State Federation Sportsmen’s Clubs * Jersey Coast Anglers Association * Recreational Fishing Alliance * Trout Unlimited * National Wild Turkey Federation * NJ Beach Buggy Association * Hudson River Fishermen’s Association * United Bow Hunters NJ * New Jersey Council Diving Clubs * NJ Trappers Association * NJ Forestry Association * Society of American Foresters * Quail Unlimited * Ruffed Grouse Society * National Animal Interest Alliance Trust * Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association * NJOA


----------

